# Can not reboot Acer laptop



## acerpc (Apr 18, 2007)

Please help

I power on the machine

at the white ACER bios screen I held down "alt key" and "F10"

the message i get is "opperating system not found"

any ideas please.. :4-dontkno 


ACER Tarvel mate 2301 LCi
intel celeron processer M320
1.3 GHZ 400 MHZ F513 512KB L2Cashe
40GB HDD
256MB DDR


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Are you trying to access the recovery partition to restore the laptop to the factory state? If so, then it sounds like the partition was deleted somehow. You can use the recovery CDs that came with the laptop or the recovery DVD if you made it.


----------



## acerpc (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Matt 

thanks for that. 

I have got as far as the recovery screen.

used the bootable and recovery CDs that came with it.

can only get as far now as "opperating system not found"

other times i get a usage error 11030, on the recovery tool screen.

and usage 518 not avalid image file X:\images\70ET4000.HDD (I don't know what that means?) :sigh:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you don't press the Alt+F10 key combination or use the recovery CDs, can you get into Windows? 

Boot with the recovery CDs in. When at the Acer logo during POST, press the F12 key. Then, select boot off CD or DVD.

Alternatively, you can enter the BIOS by pressing the F2 key at the Acer logo and go to the Boot tab. There, you can set the CD/DVD drive as the first item in the boot order.


----------



## acerpc (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Matt, I have tried both suggestions, the F12 option to boot off CD/DVD brings up the message 


broadcom UNDI, PXE-2.1 (build082) v1. 0.5a
copyright (C) 2000-2003 Broadcom corp
copyright (C) 1997-2000 Intel corp
All rights reserved.
PXE- E61:Media Test failure, check cable
PXE-MOF: Exiting broadcom PXE ROM
Operating system not found

This is the full message, can you help,
Cheers Guy


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

First, insert the first recovery CD. When you see the acer logo, tap F2 to enter the BIOS. Then, go into the boot tab and move the CD drive so it is the first item. Save your settings and reboot, and then see if it will boot off the CD.


----------

